# worst passenger experience



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Share your stories uber peeps


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Middle aged white females, always give 4's coz they don't know what a 5* is. Hate picking them up.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably would be the guy who smelled like smoke, piss, and wet animal with a side of BO I picked up at a bar 10 mins from my location (be careful what you wish for on those cherry picks). The bartender thought she was being nice by giving this guy a free ride home. Bless her heart. Glad he was the last of my night .. as I nearly passed out from holding my breath until I got him home AND had to help him out of my car. Then I Febreezed the sh*t out of the seat and used my steam cleaner on it. I swear I smelled him for days after, but my riders said they couldn't smell anything when I asked. Oh, and the bartender I noticed (afterwards) had a 1.8 rating. Why in the F she would still have an account is beyond me.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, we're talking specific people? I'll probably get thrown the racist card for this one, but you asked .. Indian females. The males are nice and polite. The females are straight up, uptight *****es who will jack your rating every chance they get .. and for any little thing THEY deem insulting. I chalk it up to the language / cultural differences.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Worse rider was the ass wipe I picked up in Hollywood that had just finished spinning class, he had the audacity to get in my car drenched in sweat, smelling like, **** I don't know how to describe that scent, other than it stuck in my nose for two days and made my eyes burn for 6 hours.

how frickin' rude


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

LMAO .. you're cracking me up! Glad I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I did have a swinger couple who asked if the female could "orally satisfy" her man in my back seat.

I agreed with a stipulation .. but he ended up changing his mind. ha ha


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I did have a swinger couple who asked if the female could "orally satisfy" her man in my back seat.
> 
> I agreed with a stipulation .. but he ended up changing his mind. ha ha


They can use my ride for a quicky, But my hourly rate as a bedroom is $100 an hour and they need to wipe it down with them clorox wipes. ;-)


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I did have a swinger couple who asked if the female could "orally satisfy" her man in my back seat.
> 
> I agreed with a stipulation .. but he ended up changing his mind. ha ha


What was the stipulation??


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Case with, as UberPup said, middle aged white female:
"You have nice car, It's new? Very clean, i like your lemon airfreshener, nice, oh, 4 bottles of water- good enough for long trip. Do you have a charger for my i5? Yes! No, i don't need to use it - JUST CHECKING. You are the best Uber in my experience. I think that you deserve... 4 stars". I have no words ... just thought with the letter F.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Case with, as UberPup said, middle aged white female:
> "You have nice car, It's new? Very clean, i like your lemon airfreshener, nice, oh, 4 bottles of water- good enough for long trip. Do you have a charger for my i5? Yes! No, i don't need to use it - JUST CHECKING. You are the best Uber in my experience. I think that you deserve... 4 stars". I have no words ... just thought with the letter F.


Exactly!!!


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Case with, as UberPup said, middle aged white female:
> "You have nice car, It's new? Very clean, i like your lemon airfreshener, nice, oh, 4 bottles of water- good enough for long trip. Do you have a charger for my i5? Yes! No, i don't need to use it - JUST CHECKING. You are the best Uber in my experience. I think that you deserve... 4 stars". I have no words ... just thought with the letter F.


I think the issue is, they want more, they want the 5* experience, the tip per say, maybe even some of the shaft as well. That's the only way to get 5* from them.


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

Arab guy all dressed up in his white atab dress and brown belt with brown suitcase, asked me to dropoff in Hollywood and La Brea, instead of exiting Hollywood Blvd. I took Highland now knowing there was an event. Got stuck in traffic and he started screaming in the car foul language and threatning to bomb that place. 
He said: I want to bomb this place. I hate USA. I told him why the hate, and he went balllstic on me, got out of the car and walked away. I stayed stuck in traffic. 

Told Uber about the issue and got the bs copy paste story of thanks for the feedback, we appreciate it story..


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

UberPup said:


> What was the stipulation??


That when we got to his house, I got to get in HIS back seat and do MY business.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Damn I need to work uber more than one day a week so I can have some crazy stories like you guys


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

This Morning:

When I pulled up to the liquor store where the request was from, there was a beautiful business woman on the phone out front with a briefcase. Thought she was my passenger.

Like out of a movie script --- some filthy crack ***** (right behind her) suddenly appears and slithers into the car before I look up a second time. She was fully strung out, itching herself and crying the entire ride. 

Wanted to take a bath after just having her in the car.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> This Morning:
> 
> When I pulled up to the liquor store where the request was from, there was a beautiful business woman on the phone out front with a briefcase. Thought she was my passenger.
> 
> ...


Wow!! We have meth heads as uber clients now...??
SMH

She must have an Obama phone
YouTube
" Obama phone"

It's the first video on the search 
@Mimzy


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Oh, we're talking specific people? I'll probably get thrown the racist card for this one, but you asked .. Indian females. The males are nice and polite. The females are straight up, uptight *****es who will jack your rating every chance they get .. and for any little thing THEY deem insulting. I chalk it up to the language / cultural differences.


Hate to add fuel to the fire but:

Last week I pick up two millennial Indian females . Uber pin point their location to the main road, When I got there, I text them and they were on the next street over. No problem, swing around to the other side, pull up to building entrance, waited 3 minutes till they came out. They hop in, greeted them, started the trip and saw a destination so off we go. Took the shortest and fastest route. They chatted each other in Indian the whole time while I mind my own business and concentrate driving. Got to destination, say farewell and ended the trip. Total time and distance is 10 minutes /2.5 miles for a total of $8/fare. Next day, I check my ratings and a 3 star show up. Did my clock trick and narrow it down to them 2 Biotch. Email Uber and change my rating of them from 4 to a 1.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

You can email Uber and change a client rating???


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

worst i've had so far was a couple who were REALLY excited and rushed to get home... most awkward i've ever felt, i think. checked the seats after - no problems. i think they were just making out... but damn, people, wait five minutes for some privacy, eh?


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> You can email Uber and change a client rating???


Yes, apparently possible. I requested twice already and confirmed it by logging on to my dashboard, click on the trip detail and the client rating shows the new revised rating.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

They are called Indian princesses for a reason. Seriously they are terrible. My wife tends to run into them in the ladies room all the time and the stuff they talk an whine about....unreal


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Doodle said:


> They are called Indian princesses for a reason. Seriously they are terrible. My wife tends to run into them in the ladies room all the time and the stuff they talk an whine about....unreal


???????


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Two guys get in say take the long way so I can play with his dick longer


----------



## Marbles (Aug 8, 2014)

Tonight.

Pick up two DRUNK soccer mom's in the "right" part of town. I so much prefer lower class neighborhoods than the ritzy part of town, but it is what it is.
They want to go out to the boonies, a gated community I would find out later, about 30 minutes before the surge.

So I put in the address in the GPS. Confirm.
Off we go.

The GPS says LEFT, she says RIGHT

Well maybe she knows a short cut....

No, it's a long cut, cause she's taking us East when I need to be going West

I let her know, and she is claiming that she told me to do something totally different.

Now wants to know if Uber is gonna recoup some of the charge.

Anyway, we get out to the Boondocks, and it's one of those super gated communities with an actual guard up front. Taking my name, vin #, and all that stuff.

Could wait to drop them broads off.

My only other horrible story is the GPS leading me into some other gated community. In the "compound" there are houses facing the inner cul-de-sac, and apartments on the other side of the homes.

Well apparently my fare was in the apartments, but GPS lead me to something else. Some George Zimmerman type is yammering at me to leave, while i'm on the phone with the fare...

I'm glad I don't pack heat.

Marbles.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Marbles said:


> Tonight.
> 
> Pick up two DRUNK soccer mom's in the "right" part of town. I so much prefer lower class neighborhoods than the ritzy part of town, but it is what it is.
> They want to go out to the boonies, a gated community I would find out later, about 30 minutes before the surge.
> ...


Tell them they made you take the long way


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> Two guys get in say take the long way so I can play with his dick longer


Gross, just gross.

Did they offer to lend you a hand as a tip?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm writing from L.A. ......so you know I'm in Wierdo-Land right off. After one nightmare year with UBERX, I'd figured I'd seen it all. From drunk/stoned males and FEMALES pissing on my backseat, to a guy carrying a comatose/dead body to the beach (to bury I assume).

Last Tuesday I dropped off 4 gay guys in Hollywood at 3 A.M. (this story is not about 4 gay guys but I'm sure some version of it will happen later). As I pulled away I get a beep from the same exact block, 3 houses over. I thought, "This is convenient." Bad decision to violate my Don't Pickup After 3 A.M. Rule.

As I pulled up, I see a white slender female with a big floppy hat come out of a second story apartment unit with another female telling her, "If something goes wrong, just have him bring you back here." Uuh, I should have just canceled right there, but it was my last ride of the night, close to home, so I took it.

This drunk/stoned/mentally challenged woman gets in the seat behind me. Which I don't like because I can't see her in my rear view mirror to judge her condition. I politely say, "Let's see where you're going. O.K. Blah Blah Street in Echo Park." She replies mildly in a stoned voice," Yeah." In order to re-emphasize that I know where she's going, I say, "Over by Dodger Stadium." Now she replies in an annoyed tone," Yee--aahh. Sheeh."

I quickly study the UBER GPS route and know exactly where she's going and how to get there. I drive off and hit the 101 South, exit Alvarado north, turn right onto Sunset. This is when the fun begins. She yells out, "Stop. Stop. U-Turn. U-Turn. You're going the wrong way!" Luckily traffic is empty, so I slow down and say," What? Echo Park is in this direction. I'm going the right way." She says, "No. No. Turn around. I've lived here forever, it's the other way. You don't know what you're doing." I ask her, "Are you going to Blah Blah Street?" Thinking that she was changing her drop off point. She says, "Yeah, That's where I'm going. I'm telling you turn around, it's the other way."

Thinking this woman is not quite right, but I'm going to provide excellent service regardless, I turn around and start heading back towards Hollywood. I tell her, "Look at the map. We're going away from your street." She says, "Keep going, I'll bet you $5 million dollars it's in this direction." I tell her, "Look, we're now at Silver Lake, Echo Park is the other way." By now she's yelling, "I'll bet you $5 million it's this way!" I reply, "O.K. Show me your $5 million."

As we continue going west on Sunset, I'm starting to get pissed off because it's late and I'm driving a mental case with no sense of direction. We reach Sunset and Fountain when I turn on the lights and glare at her in my rearview mirror. I tell her firmly, "Look. We're going in the wrong direction." She says to me, "Why are we here?" I fire back, "Because you asked me to turn around at Alvarado!" This lunatic now says, "I didn't say that. That didn't happen." I'm so pissed off now that I yell at her just below a scream, "Look, You're becoming a problem. Either you allow me to follow the map to your house, or I stop the car and you can get out. I don't have all freakin' night to drive you all around Hollywood!" She begins to whimper, "I'm sorry. I'm so sorry. You can follow the map."

I flip a freakin' U-Turn and head back to Echo Park. I climb up a hill, hit the correct turns and slowly approach her house on a dark, narrow, cramped road. I pull up to her house, push Park, turn on the light, unlock her door and say, "You're home, safe and sound." She sheeply gets out and says, "I'm sorry. I'm sorry."

So, the moral of this story is don't pickup any crazy nut cases wearing floppy hats in Hollywood after 3 A.M. The only good thing was she turned an $8 fare into $15.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> I'm writing from L.A. ......so you know I'm in Wierdo-Land right off. After one nightmare year with UBERX, I'd figured I'd seen it all. From drunk/stoned males and FEMALES pissing on my backseat, to a guy carrying a comatose/dead body to the beach (to bury I assume).
> 
> Last Tuesday I dropped off 4 gay guys in Hollywood at 3 A.M. (this story is not about 4 gay guys but I'm sure some version of it will happen later). As I pulled away I get a beep from the same exact block, 3 houses over. I thought, "This is convenient." Bad decision to violate my Don't Pickup After 3 A.M. Rule.
> 
> ...


Way too much trauma drama for $11 to driver @ 3a.m. minus costs. There should be a drama surcharge button.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

She was dumb


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Way too much trauma drama for $11 to driver @ 3a.m. minus costs. There should be a drama surcharge button.


There should also be a button surcharge for blowjobs in my back seat. Best I could do is 1*. Wtf is wrong with people. Sit up and get your head out of his lap, you're creeping me out. I deserve at least a C note for that shit. Yeah, you tipped him, but I didnt get my tip.


----------

